# Removing expired boat registration stickers



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Does anyone have any suggestions regarding how to remove expired boat registration stickers from aluminum hulls? I bought a used aluminum boat recently with a number of old stickers and I'd like to clean it up a little. Also, it seems like I read at one time that the state boat registration regulations require that only the current sticker be displayed but I could be wrong on that. 
Thanks in advance for any recommendations you could make to help me with my problem.
Butch.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Use a blow dryer and heat the sticker and metal up and the glue will soften and you should be able to peel it off.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep, just heat it up a little bit and it'll come right off. Use some mineral spirits on a rag and clean up the old adhesive then let it dry. Then you've got a good clean spot for the new one. You only need to display one registration sticker (preferably a CURRENT one ).

John


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Sounds easy enough. Thanks guys.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

huntingfool43 said:


> Use a blow dryer and heat the sticker and metal up and the glue will soften and you should be able to peel it off.


BINGO!


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

jpollman said:


> Yep, just heat it up a little bit and it'll come right off. Use some mineral spirits on a rag and clean up the old adhesive then let it dry. Then you've got a good clean spot for the new one. You only need to display one registration sticker (preferably a CURRENT one ).
> 
> John


one on either side of the hull 3inches right of the MC#


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Actually maybe I should have said one PAIR. 

I was just referring to his question about having previous expired tags on the boat. 

John


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

jpollman said:


> Actually maybe I should have said one PAIR.
> 
> I was just referring to his question about having previous expired tags on the boat.
> 
> John


i had just put my tags on and the lady at the SOS was giving me a hard time about the proper procedure so i thought i would pass on the hard time to you guys:lol:


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Bucktail Butch said:


> Also, it seems like I read at one time that the state boat registration regulations require that only the current sticker be displayed but I could be wrong on that. Butch.


What they mean by this, is to only have one showing.
You can have multiple stickers one on top of another,
as long as the newest one is on top.
like this: MC 9999 XX 09

but should not have one number following another like this : 
MC 9999 XX 98 01 04 07 09


Rich


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe some people like a rainbow.....


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

frenchriver1 said:


> Maybe some people like a rainbow.....


 
Makes their boat look like a world traveler's suitcase with stickers from all the foreign countries. :lol: :lol:
Rich


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I just did this last spring - replaced my registration numbers. 

Pick at the letters/numbers with your fingernail and you will probably be able to get it to come off in pieces. I also used a clean rag with acetone, combined with patience. They came off surprisingly easy, and this was on a 10 year old boat. The acetone dissolves the adhesive, and cleans up the old goo also. 

I didn't use a heat gun.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Heat was the best thing I found... but they were still a pain to get off my boat...

Of course the stickers I was taking off were from 1967...

-- 
lp


----------

